# Tube scramer 808 , me ha surgido un problema



## cdmore (Feb 28, 2007)

Buenas, acabo de registrarme porque tengo una duda sobre electrónica de audio.

Tengo un modelo Ibanez Tubescreamer 5, una versión económica del Tubescreamer 9. El otro día me propuse modificarle cosas para que sonara mejor.  
Como podéis ver en el dibujo, el circuito cambia del TS9 al TS5 en la salida. Se supone que el circuito bueno es el del TS9 porque el TS5 es una edición económica.

http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/TStech/tsxtech.htm

En este artículo cuentan algunas cosas.

Mis dudas son: 

¿Me podéis decir en qué cambia para el sonido ese cambio de la colocación de los componentes?

¿Es mejor la colocación del TS9? ¿Me recomendáis cambiarla?


----------



## Apollo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola cdmore:

Normalmente la única función de los filtros que llevan  es la de desacoplar un equipo del otro.

Ten en cuenta que cuando estás tocando la guitarra generas miles de volts de estática, mismos que pueden ser descargados por todo el circuito (TU - Guitarra - Pedal - Amplificador).

Estos filtros se utilizan para que no exista una "conexión física" entre los equipos, ya que una descarga de tal magnitud seguramente terminaría con el pedal o la entrada del amplificador (Ya que la guitarra sólo cuenta con bobinas para captar las vibraciones). Además de que la descarga también te tocaría a ti.

De hecho no es recomendable modificar el pedal si no sabes cómo hacer los cálculos correctos para dar otro efecto, atenuar o aumentar el efecto existente. Ya que podrías dañar el equipo.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 28, 2007)

Pues yo diria que no es tan dramatico, parece un simple adaptador de impedancias mas que una proteccion.

En pricipio el circuito 2 deberia dejar pasar mas las altas frecuencias.

En el circuito 1: una red RC pasa altos y con una impedancia dada por "RC"
En el circuito 2: Una red pasa altos con una atenuacion RC y RB//RC adapta impedancias.


Apolo, una preguntita ya que no es mi mundo, tan grande es el riesgo de electrocucion hoy en dia, yo creia que se utilizavan tensiones normalitas tipo 12V y similares, no como antes con las valvulas.

Hay problemas con la estatica? si con unos simples diodos esta solucionado, los fabricantes estan de ahorrilos...


Los cambios suponco que son pocos de un modelo al otro, solo aumenta un poco los agudos y poco mas.





Si buscas un poco por google, hay otro mundo detras de los pedales de guitarra para construir.


----------



## cdmore (Feb 28, 2007)

Hombre, te estoy hablando de un pedal que se vende comercialmente y que cambian la colocación de los componentes. Me refiero, que si cambio la colocación para uqe esté igualq ue en el otro, no creo que me cargue nada porque el otro se vende comercialmente. Loq ue quiero saber es a qué viene ese cambio


----------



## Apollo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola tiopepe123:

No es tan dramático para el músico (aunque en mi experiencia tocando en la banda), Si teníamos mucho cuidado con las conexiones de los amplificador grandes, ya que no usan ningún tipo de aislamiento o fuente conmutada, y los voltajes pueden llegar a ser hasta de 180V. Y solía  pasar que el micro te daba "toques" o si tocabas al bajista te daba un buen aventón.

Terminé por armar un transformadores 1:1 para la alimentación de todos nuestros equipos y problema solucionado.

Pero el peligro inmediato siempre es sobre los equipos pequeños (Pedales o procesadores de efectos) Ya que las descargas electrostáticas estaban a la orden del día. Sobre todo por ejemplo en la época de lluvias. En la UNAM (Universidad Autónoma de México), participábamos en  "Guerras de bandas" al final de cursos, y no fueron pocas las veces que a los compañeros se les dañaban los equipos por electrstática o por conexiones mal aterrizadas.

Saludos!


----------



## cdmore (Mar 1, 2007)

Interesante tiopepe123, gracias por la aclaración. Para qué crees que ponen un circuito que atenúe??


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 1, 2007)

Para no saturar la entrada (nivel normalizado) o para ajustar impedancias (ruidos, revotes de señal, zombidos...)

Pues que equipos no???.  Si una proteccion es simple y barata, metiendole diodos zener o tranzorf se soluciona.

Esto es solo una hipotesis:

Las conmutadas suelen tener ya sea capacitativamente o resistivamente (10Mohm) acopladas al primario.
Si las tenemos sin conectar a una toma de tierra se van cargando de tension hasta que pasa lo que no deberia de pasar. Eso ya no seria corriente estatica sino una acumulacion de carga electrica.

Sea como sea yo ya daba por superado esos problemas y veo que continua la leyenda negra del guitarista de la aureola azul.


----------



## daniel1 (Jul 7, 2009)

hola , antes de nada, os cuento a ver si alguien podria ayudarme ,muchas gracias : he terminado el tube screamer 808
al probarlo , con los potenciometros al maximo no tiene nada de ganancia es como sonido en limpio con un minimo de distorsion, en algunos esquemas el potenciometro de 470k o 500 (el del drive)  se queda una patita sin conectar y en otros se conecta a la del en medio .
probe las dos maneras y nada ;hasta que la conecte a la masa del jack y sono hacia algo de ruido y algunos pitidos  pero sono .
os subo el esquema y la placa que use ,a ver si alguien puede ayudarme 
yo seguire provando pero no me gustaria cargarme los transistores ni el integrado

Muchas gracias otra vez


----------



## daniel1 (Jul 7, 2009)

ahhh , que se me olvidaba las resistencias :Ra ,Rb ,Rc son para modificarlo para hacer los siguientes modelos  ts_9 , ts_10.
en este esqueva son puentes de cable ,vamos que su valor es 0


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 7, 2009)

después de que veas si todo esta en su lugar, y ya funcionando el circuito, te podras dar cuenta de dos cosas, una que la distorsion es muy pequeña cuando está al máximo, asi debe funcionar, y segundo, que el potenciometro de control de tonos practicamente no sirve para nada


----------



## silvia espinel (Nov 30, 2011)

hola tengo un problema con la pagina tonepad y es que el archivo de el pedal tube screamer no me abre y de verdad me gustaría construirlo  no se si solo a mi me pasa este inconveniente si alguien si a podido abrir este archivo me encantaría que lo compartieran con migo o si tienen el pcb del tube screamer de ibanez también me interesaría mucho acá les dejo el link de descarga para el archivo que  no me abre y para los que no conocen esta pagina échenle un vistazo les va a gustar mucho hay muchos efectos y están comprobadas sus proyecto
http://www.tonepad.com/getFileInfo.asp?id=81


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2011)

Silvia , al darle a Download te dice que primero veas el link del dispositivo completo , vas y ves la página y entonces te permite bajarlo.

Cualquier problema te lo subo aquí.

Saludos !


----------



## silvia espinel (Dic 1, 2011)

dosmtros gracias por tu atención pero igual no me abre el archivo y pos si podes subir el archivo mejor es con el único de esta pagina que tenido problemas   te lo agradezco mucho un abrazo electrizante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2011)

silvia espinel dijo:
			
		

> dosmtros gracias por tu atención pero igual no me abre el archivo y pos si podes subir el archivo mejor es con el único de esta pagina que tenido problemas  te lo agradezco mucho *un abrazo electrizante*


 
Ahora por tu abrazo electrizante me quedaron los pelos parados 

Ahí lo subí Silvia

Saludos !


----------



## silvia espinel (Dic 1, 2011)

JAJAJA  muchas gracias dosmetros por tu oportuno aporte seguimos en contacto besos


----------



## daniel1 (Oct 28, 2013)

a mi me paso lo mismo,sonaba practicamente en limpio,comprobe el voltage en las patas de Ic y me daba algo menos de voltage,el problema era de soldaduras,repase todas las soldaduras,y empezo a sonar como es debido.
ahora una duda mia al poner los potes al maximo hace algo de ruido de fondo sabeis si es normal?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2013)

Si querés más clipping probá diferentes "Clipping diodes" , poniendo de a dos o hasta de a tres en serie , hasta podés hacer clippings asimétricos poniendo dos en serie hacia un lado y tres en serie hacia el otro . . .  probá !

Si querés variar el control de tono variá un poco los "tone filters cap" y la resistencia de 220


----------



## Xapas (Dic 30, 2014)

Muy buenas.
Les expongo mi problema. Hace unas semanas que estoy haciendo un preamplificador para un amplificador de guitarra que estoy montando. El preamplificador y el amplificador no tienen ningun problema. Sin embargo, añadí un efecto a la pcb del preamplificador. El efecto es este





sacado de la página:
http://www.pisotones.com/TubeScreamer/circuito.htm

Al momento de montarlo, puse un conmutador para puentear el efecto, es decir;
1º  Entrada -> Efecto -> Preamplificador -> Amplificador
2º Entrada -> Preamplificador -> Amplificador

Cuando todo estuvo montado, al conmutar el efecto, se escuchaba un ruido tremendo, aun cuando no aplicaba señal. Sin embargo, al quitar el efecto y sin señal, el preamplificador no introducía ningun ruido. Supuse que era del efecto, así que empece a comprobar las etapas. La primera etapa, del colector común, es la que mete inicialmente el ruido, y no se como suprimirlo. La polarización me parece un poco extraña, pero bueno, los condensadores quitan la componente continua. No entiendo como introduce el ruido, debo aclarar que el efecto y el preamplificador (cuando el efecto esta quitado), cogen la entrada del mismo conector jack. Espero que puedan ayudarme...
Olvide mencionar que no encontre el valor de las resistencias de 510k, asi que le puse de 470k, el condensador de 51pF tampoco lo encontre, asi que se quedo en 47pF. Además, para intentar derivar la entrada de señal a masa cuando no hubiera señal, le puse una resistencia pull down de 1M, pero sigue metiendo ruido.


----------



## Pablo LB (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola, deberías subir fotos de tu montaje, asi se entenderá mejor lo que hiciste y hallar el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Xapas (Dic 30, 2014)

Arme el esquema tal como viene, pero lo que mas me preocupa es la etapa inicial del colector comun.
Me falto incorporar una resistencia al circuito, la resistencia conectada al pin 3 del operacional. Sin embargo no es critica, puesto que no me interesa esa etapa.


----------



## Marce (Dic 30, 2014)

Revisaste las conecciones del switch del canal limpio/distorsion?, yo arme el de tonepad y funciona, para mi gusto tal cual esta tiene mucha ganancia.
 No probaste armar el que esta en el foro? de tupolev, lo termine hace unos dias y esta muy bueno,


----------



## Pablo LB (Dic 30, 2014)

Xapas dijo:


> Arme el esquema tal como viene, pero lo que mas me preocupa es la etapa inicial del colector comun.
> Me falto incorporar una resistencia al circuito, la resistencia conectada al pin 3 del operacional. Sin embargo no es critica, puesto que no me interesa esa etapa.



La resistencia que te falta si es crítica, ademas te falta la resistencia en el emisor del transistor de entrada... revisa tu pcb y asegúrate que todo está de acuerdo al esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## Xapas (Dic 30, 2014)

Es verdad, se me olvido añadirla en el diseño, pero si la puse en el circuito, encima del emisor del transistor y con la pista de masa.
La resistencia esa sera critica, pero a mi no me interesa, solo interviene en la polarizacion del operacional, yo solo quiero saber porque la etapa del colector introduce un ruido sin tener señal, por lo que la salida de la etapa la tomo en el condensador del emisor, tenga o no tenga esa resistencia.


----------



## Pablo LB (Dic 30, 2014)

Xapas dijo:


> Es verdad, se me olvido añadirla en el diseño, pero si la puse en el circuito, encima del emisor del transistor y con la pista de masa.
> La resistencia esa sera critica, pero a mi no me interesa, solo interviene en la polarizacion del operacional, yo solo quiero saber porque la etapa del colector introduce un ruido sin tener señal, por lo que la salida de la etapa la tomo en el condensador del emisor, tenga o no tenga esa resistencia.



Pues... si no pones un esquema de lo que estás haciendo, no se puede saber a ciencia cierta lo que ocurre...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2014)

Si o si , diagrama del preamplificador , además de dejar indicado en que puntos se inserta ese efecto !


----------



## Xapas (Dic 31, 2014)

Pablo LB dijo:


> Pues... si no pones un esquema de lo que estás haciendo, no se puede saber a ciencia cierta lo que ocurre...



Creo que lo deje claro, la etapa que me da problemas es esta:






Respondiendo a DOSMETROS, mil gracias por su ayuda, te subo el pcb y los circuitos.




http://wifiar.sytes.net/drupal6/?q=node/17





Cuando conmuto directamente la entrada con el preamplificador, no introduce ningun ruido, pero cuando conmuto el efecto, aparece. En el preamplificador, las resistencias del primer inversor las cambie porque no tenia, le puse una de 220k en realimentacion, y una de 68k en la entrada. Todo lo demás está igual.
No se si mejorara el problema, pero estuve mirando en internet sobre el "true bypass", la conmutacion que yo tengo no es correcta, asi que creo que deberia configurar el dpdt de esa forma. Aun asi, dudo que eso quite el ruido. A la entrada, como indique anteriormente, puse una resistencia pull down de 1M.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2014)

Fijate que la resistencia de base de 510k *es bastante crítica* , probá de variarla un poco , 470k o 680k


----------



## Xapas (Dic 31, 2014)

La cuestion es que no encontre la resistencia de 510k, asi que le puse una de 470k, probare a ponerle una de mayor valor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2014)

Lo estás alimentando con 9 o con 12 V ?

Siempre le podés poner otra resistencia en serie pera probar


----------



## Xapas (Dic 31, 2014)

Lo alimento con 9V, probare a ponerle en serie una de 39k, y sino va,  le pondre una de 220k


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2014)

Compartís la fuente del pré o es otra ?


----------



## Xapas (Dic 31, 2014)

La comparto, regulador 7809 bien filtrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2014)

Y el pré tiene una fuente de 12+12 o 15+15 ? Y te tomás del positivo con el 7809 ?


----------



## Xapas (Dic 31, 2014)

Nono, el pre tiene una fuente simple de 9V, fijate en el esquema que subi. El ampli tiene 35+35, con transistor+zener bajo a 12V, y con el 7809 fijo el voltaje, todo con sus respectivos condensadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2014)

Me parece que tenés un lio de masas , y además los 78XX son ruidosos.

Vas a dejar todo incorporado en el mismo gabinete ?


----------



## Xapas (Dic 31, 2014)

Las masas las tengo puestas en punto de estrella, y el regulador lo tengo filtrado con caps de 100nF, ademas, es inexplicable que con el efecto meta ruido y con el pre no, si tienen la misma alimentacion...
Encontre esto por la web
"Note that in going to higher gains, you will inevitably increase the noise in the output. This may be curable to a degree by changing the input transistor to a quieter part (MPSA18 or 2N5089 is good) as well as swapping to a more modern and quieter opamp like the LM833 or both"
He pensado que, los transistores actuan como buffer de corriente, se podrian sustituir las etapas por seguidores con operacionales?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2014)

Si , pero tenés una fuente de 12 V con una tierra virtual (+6V) y otra fuente de 9V con otra tierra virtual (+4,5V) y después unis esas tierras con las de la fuente 

Podes probar el efecto con una fuente aparte o batería de 9V (la del tester )

Probá de alimentarlos ambos con 12V o ambos con 9V , así la tierra virtual sería la misma 

Mejor si desde el ±35V , con resistencia y zener+transistor haces ±10V y con eso alimentás el pre y el efecto. Y en vez de masa virtual usás la masa real del ±35


----------



## Xapas (Dic 31, 2014)

La fuente de 12V no tiene masa virtual (6V) la use solamente para bajar el voltaje, ya dije antes, ambos, pre y efecto comparten la fuente de 9V, cada uno tiene su masa virtual, el pre la forma con un divisor de 22k, y el efecto, con un divisor de 10k, pero la alimentacion principal es la misma, 9V. En la imagen de la pcb hay dos pistas principales en la parte de arriba que son la masa y la alimentacion, esa masa se une a la masa de la fuente de 35+35 en un punto de estrella, donde se unen todas las masas "reales" del circuito.
Ademas, la masa virtual lo unico que hace es desplazar la señal con un offset, y los condensadores de acople eliminan ese offset, asi que en principio no deberia haber problema, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2014)

Por favor dibujame todo el sistema de alimentación , o sea 35+35 a 12  y a 9 y *como están conectadas las masas*


----------



## Pablo LB (Dic 31, 2014)

y ya probaste a colocar la resistencia de 10k en el pin 3 del opamp? ...


----------



## Xapas (Dic 31, 2014)

Subo las alimentaciones.




Pablo LB dijo:


> y ya probaste a colocar la resistencia de 10k en el pin 3 del opamp? ...



Si, esta es la segunda vez que rediseño la pcb, en el diseño anterior la tenia bien colocada y le pasaba lo mismo.
Las lineas azules representan cables unidos a un mismo punto de estrella, junto con la masa del transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2014)




----------



## Xapas (Dic 31, 2014)

los divisores de tensión no se unen en su punto medio porque son distintos, uno para alimentar al pre, y otro para alimentar al efecto, lo que no entiendo es porque hay que conectar el punto medio a masa?


----------



## Pablo LB (Dic 31, 2014)

Me temo que así no funcionaria, pues se estaría cortocircuitando el v/2 del pre y efecto a masa. 

Quizá lo ideal sería alimentar al pre y el efecto con la misma fuente del amplificador, reduciendo los voltajes a +/-15, tal como sugirió DOSMETROS.


----------



## Xapas (Dic 31, 2014)

Reitero que ambos, pre y efecto, están alimentados con la fuente (no simétrica, fuente simple, 9V-Masa), la unica diferencia es el v/2 para cada uno, el pre usa un v/2 conseguido con un divisor de 22k, y el efecto, con un divisor de 10k. Al principio ya lo dije, el problema no es del pre, no mete ningun ruido, funciona perfectamente. El problema lo produce el efecto, y repito, ambos se alimentan de la misma fuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2014)

Probaste como ya te sugerí , el efecto con OTRA fuente ?


----------



## Pablo LB (Dic 31, 2014)

Asi es, probar con otra fuente de 9 voltios solo para el efecto o si te decides por la fuente simétrica para todos los circuitos, reduces a +/-15 y haces las siguientes modificaciones en los circuitos del pre y efecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Romanalvarez (Oct 5, 2019)

Hola, tengo un problemita que quizas a alguien aquí le ha sucedido alguna vez. Arme un pedal para mi guitarra, un Tube Screamer con el diseño de Tonepad. Anda muy bien pero el drama está en que cuandolo desconecto desde el footswitch la guitarra se escucha a un volumen casi nulo. Sidesenchufo la alimentación del pedal el bypass funciona perfecto, o sea que se escucha la guitarra limpia como debería. 
si alguien tiene alguna idea porfavor tirenme una soga!!! gracias


----------



## ska_gatotw (Oct 6, 2019)

Romanalvarez dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problemita que quizas a alguien aquí le ha sucedido alguna vez. Arme un pedal para mi guitarra, un Tube Screamer con el diseño de Tonepad. Anda muy bien pero el drama está en que cuandolo desconecto desde el footswitch la guitarra se escucha a un volumen casi nulo. Sidesenchufo la alimentación del pedal el bypass funciona perfecto, o sea que se escucha la guitarra limpia como debería.
> si alguien tiene alguna idea porfavor tirenme una soga!!! gracias



Algo de la alimentación está complicando el bypass, pero primero deberías subir el esquema que usaste y un par de fotos al menos, sinó es jugar a las adivinanzas


----------

